# Suche Gamer-Tisch



## xXTreehuntXx (28. März 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr gute Gaming-Schreibtische kennt? Was macht eurer Meinung nach einen guten Gaming-Schreibtisch aus? Habt ihr dazu Links? Was wäre euch so ein Tisch wert? Habe leider keinen gefunden :/

LG

Eure Treehunt :-*** <3


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2016)

Was genau meinst du denn, also was macht für dich den Unterschied zwischen einem normalen Schreibtisch und einem "Gamer"-Schreibtisch? Meinst du einfach nur, dass der Tisch zB Sockel hat, so dass Boxen und Monitor gut abstellbar sind? Soll er irgendwas ausziehbares haben? Schubladen? Ein spezielles "Fach" für den PC?  Oder meinst du gar einen Tisch, in den man die Hardware einbauen kann? Und wie groß darf der Tisch sein? Was darf er kosten?



Ich selber habe mir meinen perfekt passenden Tisch selber gebaut aus Massivholzplatten aus dem Baumarkt, Kosten insgesamt ca 120€


----------



## svd (27. September 2016)

Für mich muss ein Gaming-Schreibtich in erster Linie eine große Fläche haben. Ich hab soviel Zeugs rumliegen und Aufräumen ist keine Option. 

Aber Unmengen an Geld würde ich nicht dafür ausgeben wollen. Im Prinzip kannst du ja einfach zum IKEA fahren und irgendeinen Schreibtisch kaufe. 
Der FREDDE, zB, böte viel Platz. Ein Monitor mit Höhenverstellbarkeit wäre gut, um ggfs. den Aufbau auszugleichen. Auch die Lautsprecher stünden mehr in Ohrhöhe.
Der PC ebenfalls erhöht, besser zum Staubsaugen und besser gegen das Staub-Einsaugen vom PC. Ausreichend Regalelemente für ein paar Collector's Editions und die aktuellen Lieblingsspiele gibt's auch.

Gut, er ist schwarz und langweilig, aber das lässt sich mit Farben und Fantasie ja einfach ändern.


----------

